
Apple tablet reps spotted at LA hospital - transburgh
http://mobile.venturebeat.com/2010/01/09/apple-tablet-reps-spotted-at-la-hospital
======
jacquesm
this was on the homepage today:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1042336>

